# Alphaville--Brazil



## IMPÉRIO-BR (Nov 13, 2006)

Suburb of Sao Paulo

Presently, the original Alphaville site (distant 23 km from São Paulo) has 33 gated areas, with more than 20,000 residences. The business area is already a small city, with 2,300 businesses, including 11 schools and universities, with a daily movement of more than 150,000 people. Due to the high traffic to and from São Paulo city (most of the residents work or study there), the Castelo Branco Highway had to be expanded and is now a toll road, with a tolled vicinal road specially for Alphaville.


bY TCHELLO

1-









1-










2-









3-









4-









5-










Streets
6-









7-









8-









9-









10-









11-









12-









13-









14-









15-









16-









17-









18-









19-









20-









21-









22-









23-









24-









25-









26-









27-









28-









29-









30-










:banana:


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Looks very nice. Now I wanna see pics of Betaville. :eat:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome pics...i like a lot alphaville!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful pics.


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Bond James Bond said:


> Looks very nice. Now I wanna see pics of Betaville. :eat:


wait friend this will end in zetaville...:lol:


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

Bond James Bond said:


> Looks very nice. Now I wanna see pics of Betaville. :eat:


wait friend, this will end in zetaville...:lol:


----------



## Bruno_BL (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow! Alphaville is really great!

Thanx!


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

a piece of us in brazil


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Kimura said:


> Wow! Alphaville is really great!



Awwww shucks!! Thanks!!!! 

lol


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

^^ hahahahajajaja


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice pics

BTW: there actually IS a Betaville! Alphaville and Betaville are not municipalities but belong to Barueri and Santana de Parnaiba. There is another kind of Alphaville in the northern part of Cotia, a bit south. I also saw an Alphaville northwest of Belo Horizonte. They exist in several big Brazilian cities. I think it's really sick and dangerous. The aunt of my wife lives in Alphaville 13 and they have a son that spends the whole day videogaming, no friends, no interaction and cut off from the "real Brazil". And a lot of this generation will grow up like this, they never can integrate or lead their parent's companies. It's a TIMEBOMB!


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Interesting pictures.


----------



## Adams3 (Mar 2, 2007)

It no doubt looks posh.


----------



## dtzeigler (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm always shocked that there are so many high rises in Brazil outside of their two major cities. It feels like as a county as a whole, Brazil has way more hihg rises then the U.S.


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

dtzeigler said:


> I'm always shocked that there are so many high rises in Brazil outside of their two major cities. It feels like as a county as a whole, Brazil has way more hihg rises then the U.S.


According to emporis.com Brazil does _not_ have more skyscrapers than the U.S. but they do have a lot! And they have a LOT of metropolises! Every day I think a new one is posted here on SSC.

By the way, I think Alphaville is the PERFECT size for a city. Just what I like.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow! Awesome pics!


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Küsel said:


> Nice pics
> 
> BTW: there actually IS a Betaville!


Really? Interesting. Now I wonder if there's a Gammaville.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Küsel said:


> Nice pics
> 
> BTW: there actually IS a Betaville! Alphaville and Betaville are not municipalities but belong to Barueri and Santana de Parnaiba. There is another kind of Alphaville in the northern part of Cotia, a bit south. I also saw an Alphaville northwest of Belo Horizonte. They exist in several big Brazilian cities. I think it's really sick and dangerous. The aunt of my wife lives in Alphaville 13 and they have a son that spends the whole day videogaming, no friends, no interaction and cut off from the "real Brazil". And a lot of this generation will grow up like this, they never can integrate or lead their parent's companies. It's a TIMEBOMB!


Sounds like the typical lifestyle of suburban US.


----------



## Cebolinha (Nov 13, 2007)

beautiful skyline!


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Alphaville Ref. LS3411 by Local Imóveis Oficial, on Flickr


----------

